# elf/hobbit name generator



## Starflower (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm sure many of you have come across this site before, but just in case you haven't : http://www.chriswetherell.com/hobbit/

just type in your name and the generator will come up with a bonafide hobbit name for you. There's a link to the elven name genrator as well. 

Enjoy !!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 20, 2003)

Iduno... this is kinda shakey... I typed in 'Nick' and it gave me Sancho, i typed in Nicholas it gave me Fosco. I think that this is just a random name generator, but oh well.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Dec 20, 2003)

Then again, *Black Captain ...* 

Experimenting around one day, I found it's not as random as all that.

Typing "George Bush" gives you "Squinty of Simpleton."
Typing "Al Gore" gives you "Popo Danderfluff of Willowbottom."
Typing "Rush Limbaugh" gives you "Hambut Hornblower of Waymoot."
Typing "Ronald Reagan" gives you "Marroc Bumbleroot of Haysend."
Typing "Saddam Hussein" apparently crashes the system.

Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 20, 2003)

Well I guess random was the wrong word...

Like when I typed in my last name I got the exact same last hobbit name every time... but if you change one letter of your last name it would give you an entirely different name. I guess what I'm saying is that these aren't based off of real Pherriannath o Edhil dictonaries at all.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 22, 2003)

well obviously most of them are real hobbit first and last names, and the rest are made up to fit the formula. 
it's harmless fun though 

I came up with Honeysuckle Goldworthy of Michel Delving but if i change my last name to my married name, it comes up with Honeysuckle Chubb of Deephollow.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Dec 23, 2003)

Random? Maybe, maybe not....



Then again..

Typing Fdghdghfg Gdfgdghgh gives you "Mungo Bleecker-Baggins of Fair Downs.

 

And typing "Richard Head" will give you "Marroc Danderfluff of Willowbottom. 

MB


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 28, 2003)

writing my first and middle name into the first name box (the way I prefer it) gets me Poppy Bolger. Without middle name it is Belba Bolger. . .who sounds like Poppy's mother to me.

Abraham Lincoln gets Meriadoc Brandybuck.

Teddy Roosevelt gets Sancho Boggy-Hillocks of Dwalling (Togo for Theodore)

Hillary Clinton gets Cora Knotwise of Michel Delving

Bill Clinton gets Todo Knotwise


----------

